# Stupid Bully Sticks



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Grrr, it's 5:30 a.m. and I just spent the past hour or so steam cleaning my daughter's room and the hall and mopping the bathroom, living room and kitchen b/c Cassie our Golden just had diarrhea on the carpet in her room and some in the hall and she threw up in my kitchen. The ONLY thing different she has had was a braided bully stick she got from Santa. She ate the entire thing. I think she also ate Izzo's bully spring too. I will never give these to either of my dogs again. Have any of you had any issues after your dogs ate them? Dog ownership stinks at the moment (pun intended) I should be sleeping :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, I cannot get my siggy pic to resize. I have it in Photobucket and have resized there but it is still the same size in my siggy. What do I do?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I only give mine the Merrick brand of flossies and we've never had a problem with them. What brand were they?

So sorry she was sick! I agree that it "stinks", especially when it's during the night. It's like when the kids are small and you wake up to one of them shaking you to tell you they threw up. Ugh! Hope she feels better and you get some sleep.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yuck! Sorry you had to deal with that. My dogs have had the flossies before, but I never had that problem with them.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

My guys love these and have never had a problem. My guess would be that it was a combination of (1) the newness of the treat, (2) the volume consumed (especially if she got them both) and (3) the speed at which it was consumed (large chunks I'd bet). 

And some dogs just have sensitive stomachs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry that you had a "stinking morning". Hope the furballs are well. 

I give mine Merrick Flossies too. I get jumbo size and cut them into half. When they eat the entire thing, they don't have diarrhea but the stool is softer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending get well wishes for Cassie. If I had those results from the Bully Stick I wouldn’t give them either. I switched to the Merick Flossies, the bully stick's smell is to strong for me. I buy the flossies by the case and have never had an issue with them other than Galen does not eat on Flossies days, she gobbles them down, Smarty will chews on hers for days.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Get well soon Cassie!* 
Oliver and Comet love flossies and would gobble them in a minute if I'd let them
PS- I'd love to know a good carpet cleaner if that ever happens to Oliver and Comet. Can anyone recommend a good carpet cleaner


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So sorry to read about your stinkin' morning, Nicole. Here, we only give the Moo Brand Odorless Bullies or Merrick Flossies and have never had a problem. But, Tori, like Smarty, makes hers last for days and days. She has never eaten an entire one in a single sitting, but I'm sure she wouldn't be feeling so great if she ever did.

Hoping Cassie's feeling better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *Get well soon Cassie!*
> Oliver and Comet love flossies and would gobble them in a minute if I'd let them
> PS- I'd love to know a good carpet cleaner if that ever happens to Oliver and Comet. Can anyone recommend a good carpet cleaner


Sharlene got me to thinking about this and several of us have bought the Bissell Pro Heat. I got this one that is little and very light weight. I did my great room carpet one evening around Thanksgiving and have cleaned up several spots though out the holidays from spills and such. No more hands and knees spot cleaning for me.

http://www.bissell.com/Products/c/uprightdeepcleaner/p/25a3proheat/product.aspx

PS, $149. at Bed Bath & Beyond and with the 20% off coupon around $120.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am SO sorry Cassie was sick. That is the worst and it had to be the BIG dog, too. (Not that you'd wish it on either one)

Yeah... I give Riley Merrick, too. I do think she just over did it. Heaven knows I have this Christmas....***blerggg***


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry has issues when he eats something out of the ordinary.
I have stopped all out-of-the-ordinary treats for him.
Who knows what's in them.
Hope Cassie feels better, and you the Mom gets some rest.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> So sorry to read about your stinkin' morning, Nicole. Here, we only give the Moo Brand Odorless Bullies or Merrick Flossies and have never had a problem. QUOTE]
> 
> Mine actually have several laying around and eat them whenever they want to. Moo brand is odorless and I buy both by the case on the internet.
> Good luck!
> Carole


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Grrr, it's 5:30 a.m. and I just spent the past hour or so steam cleaning my daughter's room and the hall and mopping the bathroom, living room and kitchen b/c Cassie our Golden just had diarrhea on the carpet in her room and some in the hall and she threw up in my kitchen. The ONLY thing different she has had was a braided bully stick she got from Santa. She ate the entire thing. I think she also ate Izzo's bully spring too. I will never give these to either of my dogs again. Have any of you had any issues after your dogs ate them? Dog ownership stinks at the moment (pun intended) I should be sleeping :/


Yes, Kodi can't eat Bully sticks (or any other beef product) without getting very loose stools either. Add that to the fact that even if they don't cause digestive upsets, they stink, they aren't on the menu at our house either!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophie and Gabe LOVE Bully sticks, but also threw them up, along with flossies and those Greenies.

I also wouldn't give it to them even if they didn't throw it up, as I read what Bully sticks were made from (thus the horrible smell) uke:

Check it out.. http://www.bullysticks4dogs.com/bully_sticks_made.htm

Anymore I am very cautious about anything that could cause a blockage..


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

imamurph said:


> Sophie and Gabe LOVE Bully sticks, but also threw them up, along with flossies and those Greenies.
> 
> I also wouldn't give it to them even if they didn't throw it up, as I read what Bully sticks were made from (thus the horrible smell) uke:
> 
> ...


OMG! OMG!  I had NO clue and was wondering why they were so flipping $$$. YUCK!!!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

ohhhh, what a yucky *early* start to the day. blleeecchhhh.

My guess is that it was the amount eaten at one time, although that was a rather strong reaction - both diarrhea and vomiting. Did she vomit a large chunk that wasn't chewed??


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Sharlene got me to thinking about this and several of us have bought the Bissell Pro Heat. I got this one that is little and very light weight. I did my great room carpet one evening around Thanksgiving and have cleaned up several spots though out the holidays from spills and such. No more hands and knees spot cleaning for me.
> 
> http://www.bissell.com/Products/c/uprightdeepcleaner/p/25a3proheat/product.aspx
> 
> PS, $149. at Bed Bath & Beyond and with the 20% off coupon around $120.


I am SO thankful I have a carpet steamer  I have a Hoover Steam Vac- not heated but I put super hot water in it and it also has a rinse feature. I couldn't have let my daughter back in her room w/o steam cleaning. Man that was some nasty smelling poops. BLECCH!!!!

THANK YOU everyone for all of your Cassie well wishes. I put her in the yard and she is still outside b/c I didn't want to have to clean up a mess again. She is not getting food today- just small amounts of water. now she is even dirtier b/c she got in the mud and it's too cold to bathe her out there. At least the sun is shining and it's a beautiful day. Let's hope this has run it's course. No more chewables for my pups. Cassie especially has a sensitive stomach. I had tried to switch her food to a more natural one like Solid Gold, Blue Buffalo and Wellness. Horrible stomach issues. She eats Royal Canin and she will stay on that till the day she is no longer with us.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Nicole...you can verify this with your Vet (which I have), but I give Sophie and Gabe a Peptid AC (the small pink ones) in a bit of canned food when they have a stomach upset..works great!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I only give Molly a bully stick for 15 minutes and always under supervision. When it comes to any chew sticks there is always a risk of over eating and either getting upset stomachs, blockage or choking. My only reason is to clean her teeth. Same with bones. Some dogs can eat hundreds with no problem but one day they could have a problem .That's why I always supervise.

I've always liked Sabine's warning on Bettter Dog Care
"Never let the dog eat any raw bones unattended. Despite being very healthy for the teeth
and gums, they present the same choking hazard as any other chew toys, including Nyla
Bones, Rawhides, Greenies and so on."


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave..that is good advice!:ranger:


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Just wanted to add a quick note for any newbies that *original strength* Pepcid AC (not the 'complete' version) is a medicine that is dosage based, and a whole one of the original strength may be too much for smaller dogs. And if purchasing, watch out not to get the extra strength or the complete version.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Chasza...I think the best advice is to always check any recommendations with your Vet first, as they know your baby best!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

for carpet cleaning..
j.j. hasn't nailed any rugs of any importance yet..
but the cats!!!! they do the "cat" thing.
i found that the oxy type cleaners work well for that..


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Chasza...I think the best advice is to always check any recommendations with your Vet first, as they know your baby best!


Always excellent advice!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I only give Molly a bully stick for 15 minutes and always under supervision. When it comes to any chew sticks there is always a risk of over eating and either getting upset stomachs, blockage or choking. My only reason is to clean her teeth. Same with bones. Some dogs can eat hundreds with no problem but one day they could have a problem .That's why I always supervise.
> 
> I've always liked Sabine's warning on Bettter Dog Care
> "Never let the dog eat any raw bones unattended. Despite being very healthy for the teeth
> ...


\
Great advice Dave. I guess we were busy with Christmas and company and she went to town. I typically don't give my dogs stuff like this but I hear that everyone's dogs love them and thought Santa would be nice. Stupid Santa. LOL.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Just fyi - our 85 lb Lab had loose stools a couple of weeks ago - our vet recommended Kopectate at a rate of 4 cc's 2x per day. that seems to be working....


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

j.j.'s mom said:


> for carpet cleaning..
> j.j. hasn't nailed any rugs of any importance yet..
> but the cats!!!! they do the "cat" thing.
> i found that the oxy type cleaners work well for that..


Thanks for the advice. I actually picked up a bottle of Nature's Miracle Orange Oxy tonight at PeSmart and it is a miracle worker. Seriously, as soon as I sprayed the stuff, smell and stain went bye bye! Something in those bully sticks made the poop just AWFUL!!!! Did you know that NM has a whole line of products specifically for cats????


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

waybrook said:


> Just fyi - our 85 lb Lab had loose stools a couple of weeks ago - our vet recommended Kopectate at a rate of 4 cc's 2x per day. that seems to be working....


Thanks for the info! I will reference back to this later on if I need it. Nothing like an almost 100 lb dog with loose poop in your house, huh? YUCK! I kept her outside yesterday and she only got water and she has been "normal" ever since. SHe is eating and acting fine. STUPID bully sticks.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

FYI- Bully sticks that cause loose popp on the carpet STAINS CARPET! I have steam cleaned twice, soaked with regular Nature's Miracle twice and last night purchased NM Orange Oxy which initially made the stain and smell go away but as it dried the stain came back. This morning I soaked it again and scrubbed with a brush. Please pray it comes out. I am SO frustrated. My dogs will NEVER have bully sticks again.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there an Oreck store near you. We have had luck with some of their products for stains. Oh, another option is to visit a "steam cleaner" carpet cleaner company (the kind that visits houses) . They might sell the oxygen spot cleaners they use for stains. They are better than what can be bougth in the store - at least on my cats stains (my hav wont be here till late April).


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor pup! Hope she feels better! 

I used to give Oscar bully sticks and he'd eat the 4 inch braided ones in about 4 to 5 days. I stopped giving them to him because he started getting loose stools, or as I call it, "soft serve". 

He only gets cow hooves now!


----------

